# X-Trail doors frozen shut



## ladybirdmt (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm in southern BC. It's -10C outside and only back hatch will open this morning. I'm dismayed to say the least. Had to unload all ski gear and travel in GMC truck. i'm not getting stuck at ski hill. many of you x-trail owners are in Canada-i searched for frozen door locks, but the thread came up-'caring for your x-trail'---wax, clean, etc., and one mention of 'frozen' oranges in California in winter 'o7. What should i have done to keep doors from freezing? i've only had the x-trail for 6 weeks!!! any help appreciated.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

try spraying WD40 in the door locks - that is a water repellent. Also carry a small vial of lock de-icer.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

It has happened to me a few times. It is usually the drivers door that freezes on mine.
It seems to be the power lock freezing rather than the door/weatherstripping.
Sometimes continuous locking and unlocking will free the door.

It only happens when it is above zero, and the temp drops rapidly overnight to around -10 or so (as you say).

I never have a problem if the temps stay cold (or warm). It is just the sudden change in temp/humidity I guess that causes the problem.


----------



## ladybirdmt (Jan 11, 2008)

thank you, guys. yes, the temp did drop drastically overnight, from 0C to -10C. the passenger door is free and opens fine. right now xt is parked facing south with sun on driver's door. i will do as you suggested after the locks are freed. yes, tried remote lock/unlock, and at least it allowed the doors to close. first thing this morning we had 3 doors open that would not close until i did the l/unlock manouver. oh..... so that's what the de-icer in my xmas stocking was for??? i've never had to use on any car we've owned. i guess it's a learning curve with the xt. i'm just a little concerned that this vehicle is made for warmer climes??


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

you could always carry one of these - but the liquid de-icers are better.


----------



## ladybirdmt (Jan 11, 2008)

i couldn't access the ebay item, but will go on and try to find it. the de-icer sounds good. do you squirt it into the door latch/catcher, or do you need to get inside the remote lock mechanism? i'm insecure about taking door panels off, but i guess if that's the root of the problem, it should be done. i think a warmer day would be a better time to do it?


----------



## Claude-XTRAIL (Aug 23, 2007)

*X-Trail doors frozen*

The situation Xtrailguy describe is exact. 

Some morning of 2005 I went to my dealer with that problem on the driver door and a second time for the front passenger door. They said that this is a common problem with the X-Trail and they change something that solves the problem. 

Later on, at a few km from warranty end, I had the same problem with a rear door and they told me that it's not covered by warranty saying that it's normal maintenance of lubricant. 

I wonder if graphite lubricant could do the job but I'm not sure where is to put it. Is it really the look or some other part that I should lubricate?


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Claude-XTRAIL said:


> The situation Xtrailguy describe is exact.
> 
> Some morning of 2005 I went to my dealer with that problem on the driver door and a second time for the front passenger door. They said that this is a common problem with the X-Trail and they change something that solves the problem.
> 
> ...


I have had my trunk handle stick as well, in the 'open' position. I used some white spray lubricant on the handle and it seemed to cure this problem. I think a lot of dust and dirt can accumulate on this handle and cause it to stick.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

ive tried everything

WD40
silicone spray
graphite spray

my drivers door still freezes up 
should this be taken up with nissan or is it just a minor thing?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

have yu tried de-icer spray?


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

Living here, in Alberta, we have lots of sand on the road in the winter. With that, we have to consistently wash our vehicles. The best time to do that is when we get a cold snap. With warmer temperatures there is more melting. With colder temperatures, you can keep a clean finish for awhile until it gets "warmer". Anyway, I have had all of my doors frozen shut and even the fuel door was frozen. I had to "pry" very gently to get it open. 
The only time that my doors get like that is when I wash my X-Trail. They are easy to open all winter long, even with the temperatures dipping to -45 degrees Celsius (which we have had for the last 12 days).


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I've been struggling with this problem all winter too. Driver's door only. And it's not been a problem the previous two winters that i've owned the vehicle. De-icer does nothing to solve my problem. The other day it went to the next level. Even when the door is NOT frozen I can't get in from the oputside. Handle moves normally but does not open the door. I've become good at crawling in from the passenger side. Funny thing is you CAN get out from the driver's side. THAT handle works.
Took it to dealer (I have 6 months or 7,000 kms left on the warranty) and they said it needs a new latch assembly. Waiting for it to arrive from Vancouver now.
I don't know if the freezing problem is a pre-cursor to a total failure like i got or if it's just co-incidence. If you've got this problem and are nearing the end of YOUR warranty it might be worth a trip in to your dealer.


----------



## dark angel (Feb 14, 2008)

The de-icer spray works for me, why don't you try it too?


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Umm...I did. Didn't help at all.


----------



## ladybirdmt (Jan 11, 2008)

fortunately for me, the doors have not frozen again. our temps have been like a yo-yo, and nothing as cold as that -10 in jan when doors initially froze. the one deliberate thing i did do since then was leave my doors unlocked overnight a few nights. i am in a small town, in a quiet neighbourhood, but this is NOT recommended. I don't like that this is one more thing to be concerned about when I need to drive. i have no other manufacturer comparison, but all these instances on this forum of frozen doors on xt's is disconcerting. my only other experience like this is when i was dumb enough to wash my vehicle in winter (i started duct-taping the key holes to keep water out). makes me revisit my initial questions as to whether the xt was designed for warmer climates than canada??


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

ladybirdmt said:


> makes me revisit my initial questions as to whether the xt was designed for warmer climates than Canada??


I believe that any vehicle will operate better in warmer climates....

The X-Trail has been exported to Countries whose climates are even worse than ours - if that's possible !

The X-T that was first introduced to Canada (2005) is the same vehicle used in other parts of Europe.

However, the Bonavista (limited) edition is a "Canada only" vehicle....and I think that it would withstand our "normal" climatic conditions.

From what others have noted - and from my own experience - it would appear to be the "drastic" changes in temperature that cause the problem.

Last week my driver's door would not unlock or open (from either side)...all other doors worked as normal. 

I do recall that there was a significant drop in the temperature PLUS there was a wind chill of approx. -30C. In retrospect, I now realize that the wind was blowing on the driver's side of the vehicle.......

After the cabin warmed up & with many flicks on the arm rest control for the door locks it eventually freed itself.

This was my first bad experience with the door locks and I thought of it as a "one-off".

This morning - same problem....and temperature had dropped dramatically overnight and the wind chill was - 25C.

Again after a period of time, it freed itself. Notably, it was only the driver's door that had the issue.

Later today, I met another X-T owner (Bonavista) who described the same problem (without any prompting from me). She told me that she had it to the dealership who acknowledged that there was a problem with the door locks on the Bonavista Edition and they would fix it for her. She asked if it was a "recall" and they said "not at this point" but if the problem persists, it could become a recall.

If the problem is particular to the Bonavista Edition, then it would be no big deal - in relative terms - less than 6000 vehicles.....

Apparently (for now) they intend to remove all door mechanisms and apply some "special" lubricant to prevent the issue from happening again....

I plan to visit my dealership tomorrow for some "discussion" on this matter - my X-T is now out of warranty, so it will be interesting to see how it plays out....

I'll report back with any findings.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## ladybirdmt (Jan 11, 2008)

no doubt all vehicles look/run better in warmer climates. however, remembering the cars/trucks our family has owned over the years--ford, chrysler, chevy, gmc, volvo, volkswagon, peugeot, subaru, honda, toyota, i can truthfully say we have never had our doors freeze shut in Canadian winters (even in Winnipeg winters when the motor was struggling to turn over). leads me to conclusion that Nissan has a flaw in manufacture or material of the locking assembly. spring is here, so i'll probably forget about it until it happens again next winter (or i could threaten divorce if i don't get a spot in our garage to keep xt warm). i have no warranty left, but would qualify for a recall. considering the cost of vehicles today, i don't think anything is a small thing- you paid for something that should be working without constant attention and concern.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

It seems to be mostly the driver's door. Granted, that's obviously the one used most but I still think there's pattern emerging here. As for the BV being Canada only, that may be but it's not like it's markedly different from a "regular" X-trail. It's just dress-up stuff right? I don't mean that in a bad way but it's not like Nissan did a huge redesign on the BV. Certainly the locks would be the same, no?
And I wouldn't say my temperature changes have been drastic...for Canada. It's common for freeze/thaw cycles to take place here. A swing of only 10 degrees can bring on the problem and that ain't right.
Also, I don't think windchill would have anything to do with it. If w/c affected inanimate objects it would affect thermometers too and therefroe cause them to register the lower w/c temp in the first place.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

is it actually freezing?
what I mean is - is it water condensation that is freezing up and locking the system - because if it is - a dewatering agent like WD40 should dispell the water sufficiently to stop it freezing over again.
or
is it components contracting in the cold and locking on to pivots etc (if you see what I mean)?


----------



## ladybirdmt (Jan 11, 2008)

some posts said de-icer worked, others said nothing helped. components seizing up makes sense- b/c type of plastic and/or lubricant properties at cold temps, could cause 'freezing' of mechanism. the puzzle is that locks sticking/freezing doesn't seem to be an issue that's common to other brands of vehicles.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

It might be worth trying to spray some silicone polish into the door lock - this will repel moisture and will help lubricate the mechanism.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, the part came in and they replaced it (under warranty) yesterday. Now it feels...different. Instead of pulling on the handle and getting that cha-chunk feel and sound there's nothing. In fact, when I first went to get in it still felt broken to me. The handle moved but there was no second stage opening. Hard to describe but you know when you pull the outside handle there is a certain amount of "play" before it actually resists and engages the mechanism and opens the door? That play is now all there is. You never get any resistence. It feels like you're trying to open a locked door even though it's unlocked. It DOES open but I'm not sure if this is how it's supposed to be. The handle goes as far as it can and then you apply more pressure and it pops. That or you do one firm yank. Wierd.
I asked if this latch was a common failing for X-Trail and they said yes and it appears to be driver's door only. I guess, because of this, maybe Nissan did a redesign and that might account for the difference in feel/actuation I'm experiencing. Very noticeable though.


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

So some of you leave your poor X Trails out all night in minus 25C
How cruel can you be! Clear out the garage and bring the poor thing in out of the cold!
That'll fix your doors.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Garage? What garage? I wish!
The way I look at it, any car that comes with a block heater, heated seats and mirrors all as standard equipment should be able to take -25C w/out the doors freezing. That's not to say that it takes -25 for them to freeze either. Hell -10 will do it and that ain't right.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

I tried to put my XT in the garage tonight. The garage door is now frozen.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Xtrailguy said:


> I tried to put my XT in the garage tonight. The garage door is now frozen.


ROFWL.:idhitit:


----------



## sar4x4 (Mar 12, 2008)

Boy am I glad I found this thread! Mine is a '05 and this is its fourth winter. And the first winter with this problem. Only the drivers door. First it was when the temperature dropped quickly. Sometimes couldn't get in, sometimes couldn't get out, or wouldn't latch when closed. After a few days facing the sun or the weather warmed again it was all right. Now, the weather is warm enough but it simply won't open from the outside. I reach forward from the back seat to get in. It opens fine from the inside. I haven't taken it apart yet, don't know if there is a sticky lube issue, a parts clearance issue by temperature change or mixed metal corrosion, or what. I'm a really good mechanic but if it ain't my fault I ain't fixing it! Also, as someone noted, wind chill doesn't affect inanimate objects. The air temp is the same whether the air is moving or not, metal doesn't care. Anyway, I will be calling the dealer tomorrow and I won't be taking a large $ estimate as an answer!  Thanks again!


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep, my problem developed and deteriorated in exactly the same way.
Only driver's door and just this year.
Hope you're still under warranty.


----------



## ladybirdmt (Jan 11, 2008)

my 'experiment' wasn't scientific, and the number of participants was probably only me, but i left my xt unlocked every night the last two months since the initial all-door freeze in mid january, and it never froze again. on a few nights the temp went down as low as 
-12. seems like the locking mechanism to me. not looking forward to next winter-'will it won't it' game is not appealing.


----------



## sar4x4 (Mar 12, 2008)

As you said, 'hope it is under warranty'. I talked 'till I was blue in the face with both the dealer and Nissan Canada today. The answer - tough poop if the vehicle is no longer under warranty. They'll put my complaint in my 'file' and if Nissan Canada ever decides to take pity on us they'll contact me. I'm not holding my breath! And if enough people complain they will take it into account when building new vehicles! Duh! A drivers door that won't open! They will take it into account eh! I contacted Transport Canada about safety. They said it is only unsafe if it comes unlatched on the highway. Well, no fear of that! (It doesn't count if it wouldn't latch in the first place.) A friend of mine had theirs done under warranty and the dealer freely admitted to doing many. It is a one hour fix, they take the door latch apart, clean the mositure out of it, and re-seal it. Somehow there is water getting in. They suspect with the age of mine the parts will be corroded and they will have to repalce the latch, at $118. And there is no guarantee it won't happen again, they just hope the re-sealing of the weather stripping will work! Well, Nissan has just took a big dive in my books! A drivers door that won't work properly? How inconvenient is that! Where is CBC Marketplace? I think I will write them a letter! I'm not done yet! :idhitit:


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

sar4x4 said:


> Boy am I glad I found this thread! Mine is a '05 and this is its fourth winter. And the first winter with this problem. Only the drivers door. First it was when the temperature dropped quickly. Sometimes couldn't get in, sometimes couldn't get out, or wouldn't latch when closed. After a few days facing the sun or the weather warmed again it was all right. Now, the weather is warm enough but it simply won't open from the outside. I reach forward from the back seat to get in. It opens fine from the inside. I haven't taken it apart yet, don't know if there is a sticky lube issue, a parts clearance issue by temperature change or mixed metal corrosion, or what. I'm a really good mechanic but if it ain't my fault I ain't fixing it! Also, as someone noted, wind chill doesn't affect inanimate objects. The air temp is the same whether the air is moving or not, metal doesn't care. Anyway, I will be calling the dealer tomorrow and I won't be taking a large $ estimate as an answer!  Thanks again!


I had the same issue my second winter with my Xtrail and again this winter. The first time a bar had bent and needed replaced (~$26), the second time the bar was fine. My dealer did mention they have had that happen before. On March 10th, the driver's side rear door froze. This time it froze open. It was 5am and I had a 2hr drive to work. I tried to get it working but was unsuccessful. I tied the two rear doors together and drove to my dealership. They removed the door lock and sprayed oil in the locking mechanism. This locking mechanism is incased with plastic and appears to hold moisture. Spraying the oil helps prevent moisture, as the mechanic said he had great success doing this. Also had to get the rubber bushings replaced on the front sway bar due to a slight noise I was hearing.

Greg


----------



## sar4x4 (Mar 12, 2008)

That is great information on the latch, and makes sense with the other comments posted about re-sealing, etc. One of these days I'll have to clean out the garage 'enuf' to get 'er in and fix it then. I am quite appalled(sp) at the response from the dealer and Nissan Canada. Thanks again.


----------



## R3Bailey (Mar 22, 2008)

*Driver Side Door Lock Issue*

Hey there

Just to give you a heads up about your frozen door / lock issue. There is a slight problem with the x trail driver’s side door actuator. According to my local Nissan dealer, there has been a problem with this part as it is not sealed properly. Therefore condensation builds up and freeze's the lock until the vehicle has been running for about 20 to 30 minutes to defrost. Hope this helps as I have an 05 Xtrail with 80,000 km. Just had this replaced under warranty on Thursday.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

They replaced it under warranty...at 80k?


----------



## R3Bailey (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes under warranty. When I called to enquire about the issue they told me it was a known problem and to bring it in. They didn't ask about how many kilometers or if I had an extended (warranty which I did). They just told me to bring it in to take a look at it to make sure it was the actuator. Did they bill the extended warranty? I don't know, all I know is that the dealer is aware of the issue and fixed it. If Nissan knows that the actuator is not sealed properly, how could they bill you when in fact its a flaw in there design?


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

"If Nissan knows that the actuator is not sealed properly, how could they bill you when in fact its a flaw in there design?"
Because that's what they do! If there's no recall and you're out of warranty, you pay. Right or wrong that's business and that's the way it usually goes. I'm pleasantly surprised to hear you weren't billed. But who knows, like you say, it may well be because you have the extended warranty.
The more we speak up about it the better the chances of it becoming a recall.


----------



## Scotte23 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Frozen driver side door lock*

Add me to the list, we had our first snowfall of the year in vancouver yesterday and my 2005 x-trail SE driver's door lock mechanism is frozen solid.


----------



## ladybirdmt (Jan 11, 2008)

it seems to help if you lock/unlock a few times. i did that this pm when back door would not close after opening after much resistance. doors that won't close are as bad as that won't open! can't believe there has been no recall- doors that open and close seems like a basic requirement of a vehicle. what the hell???? 
lots of + for the xtrail, though, including how you don't have to change the timing belt--ever-- cause there isn't one!! just found that out yesterday from a nissan mechanic. explains why couldn't find any mention of it in my owner's manual. here's hoping for warm air soooon.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Now I'm starting to have this problem with the rear passenger door.
Put my daughter in the car in the morning and it opens fine.
Close the door once she's buckled and the door just bounces back open.
You have to lock it and *then* close it again and it stays shut.
The problem is then getting it open again. Even if you unlock it it won't open.
My daughter (2.5 yrs) and my back have become pretty good at crawling/hauling her out the other side.
A royal pain in the ass and what happens if the rear driver's door goes too?


----------



## ladybirdmt (Jan 11, 2008)

maybe your daughter holds the key to a recall. i would be a little frantic if i couldn't open a door(s) after i buckled in a toddler. the point being that this freezing/not latching doors problem is unpredictable. someone on this thread contacted Transport Canada, but they said it was a safety issue if the door flew open- not stayed frozen.
i am going to start writing/emailing/calling nissan in new year. if enough people demand a recall to fix the 'actuary' part and reseal, it may help.


----------



## Scotte23 (Oct 3, 2008)

Crawled in my passenger side again this morning, drove for 30 minutes with the heat on, still could not open the driver door to get out. I called my Nissan dealership in Vancouver who claim to have never heard of this issue with the X-trail. I called Nissan Canada and got nowhere. They were actually quite rude on the phone, told me I shouldn't be calling them with my problems and that I need to go to a dealership. I think tomorrow I will try calling a dealership in Calgary or Edmonton, somewhere it gets really cold, see if they've run into the problem at all. I'd like to get this resolved asap as I will be off warranty in a couple months. 

If anyone has had this door issue fixed under warranty would you please post the details of what was replaced/fixed and the dealership who did the work for you.

Much appreciated,

Scott


----------



## ladybirdmt (Jan 11, 2008)

check posts back a few to March 22/08. R3Bailey posted he had it repaired under warranty. it is an 'actuator' not sealed right. your rude nissan canada experience has me a little mad. mad enough to start making calls. we too had the same problem with both back doors today at -12C in BC interior--maddening. last spring a member said maybe 'marketplace' would be interested in this issue. i may just contact them if i don't get some help. why should it be done under warranty? there is a definite problem not experienced by any other manufacturer that i know of.


----------



## Scotte23 (Oct 3, 2008)

True enough, it shouldn't be a warranty issue if it's a manufacturers defect. Sounds like the X-trail isn't the only Nissan to have problems in the cold. The '04/'05 Nissan Titan and Nissan Armada have a similar problem with frozen door handles. 
Frozen door handles - Nissan Titan Forum

At least in their case Nissan issued a service bulletin acknowledging they F'd up. I wonder if X-Trail owners have less of a voice since it was never sold in the USA. 

Here is the Nissan service bulletin for the Titan and Armada where they describe the recall on the lock mechanisms. 
http://www.titanspot.com/Titan/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=16448

I agree that it could definitely be worth an email to CBC Marketplace, especially if we're getting screwed because our car was only sold to Canadians!

I'm going back to the dealership tomorrow with the info from R3Bailey's post about the faulty actuator and see what happens from there.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Scotte23 said:


> especially if we're getting screwed because our car was only sold to Canadians!


Oi! Bloody Emigrants 



:givebeer:


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

It is a common problem with the XTs.
If we are experiencing warm temps during the day, and the temp suddenly drops overnight, my XT drivers door is going to be frozen.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

_"I agree that it could definitely be worth an email to CBC Marketplace, especially if we're getting screwed because our car was only sold to Canadians!"_

Interesting angle but I fear the "story" would not be of enough interest to the common man for them to persue. Can't hurt to try though.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Rockford said:


> _"I agree that it could definitely be worth an email to CBC Marketplace, especially if we're getting screwed because our car was only sold to Canadians!"_
> 
> Interesting angle but I fear the "story" would not be of enough interest to the common man for them to persue. Can't hurt to try though.


Probably not. Especially since it is a vehicle no longer sold in Canada.


----------



## ladybirdmt (Jan 11, 2008)

i bookmarked marketplace today. i'll wait to see what happens at your dealer today, Scotte23. there are a few options offered on the cbc site to help with defects in vehicles, even if they wouldn't find enough interest. it's unfortunate that the xt has features that i really like and can't get in a crv or rav. i've researched what i could replace it with, but can't focus on anything as versatile.

CBC.ca - Marketplace


----------



## Scotte23 (Oct 3, 2008)

Agreed it's unlikely Marketplace would find enough meat for a story, at least filling out their complaint form would give some sense of satisfaction. Maybe a quick email to Phil Edmonston at Lemon-Aid as well for his next book.

Ladybirdmt, my dealership said they would replace the driver's door actuator for $300. They still claim to have never come across this issue before and said it wouldn't be covered under my extended warranty. It's possible they truly haven't come across it since the x-trail hasn't been around that long and the weather we're having this year is unusual for Vancouver. 

I actually didn't have a problem today which supports the "faulty seal on the actuator" diagnosis. Problem will likely show up as others have said, when we go from wet and mild to freezing temperatures and not as much if we stay cold and dry. I'll wait and find out though, no interest in paying $300 when I just had to pay $300 for another "non-warranty" x-trail issue, the recurring "service engine light" that I was told was the result of a faulty O2 sensor. From reading these forums it seems like another very common issue that some people have been better off ignoring.

Anyway, that's my update. Other than these frustrations I do love my x-trail. Seems like it would be pretty easy for Nissan to step up and deal with this issue and make us all Nissan advocates once again. Up until a week ago I had nothing but good things to say to people about my car. 

Now all they hear about are how Nissan doors don't work in the cold!


----------



## ladybirdmt (Jan 11, 2008)

yesterday my husband locked/unlocked more than a few times and watched what happened on the inside of the door. the really frozen one on driver's back took the longest to release. at first not at all, then halfway, then finally unlocked. there is no nissan dealer per se here, but a garage that used to be a nissan dealer in nelson, so out of curiosity i may ask the mechanic what he would charge to fix this issue. he charged me 2.19 to change a bulb last friday. 
the quote you got, $300, is a little steep for one door!- no way in hell. warm air seems to heal this thorn, but there is no cheap fix for most newer vehicles, since mechanics are now 'techs'!


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Had driver changed once(by mistake) and passenger twice last year all under warranty.


----------



## Scotte23 (Oct 3, 2008)

otomodo or anyone who has had this problem fixed "under warranty" could you please post the dealership name where you had the work done. Southside Nissan in Vancouver is telling me it's not covered under warranty. I'm beginning to question their claim that "The customer is always #1..."

Much appreciated.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Scotte23 said:


> otomodo or anyone who has had this problem fixed "under warranty" could you please post the dealership name where you had the work done. Southside Nissan in Vancouver is telling me it's not covered under warranty. I'm beginning to question their claim that "The customer is always #1..."
> 
> Much appreciated.


Hi ,i ve done this in St-Jérome,QC .First time they ve done the driver s door(change the mechanism inside) Wrong door,i said it was the passenger door.Next appointement passenger side(mechanism inside changed) few weeks later same thing on passenger side,went to the appointement and they got the wrong side ordered in,lol.got back one week later ,finally, and it was fixed ok.Now the winter is back,we had a few -15 celsuis and snow and no problems :fluffy:


----------



## ladybirdmt (Jan 11, 2008)

what warranty are you all talking about? i bought my xtrail used, at 78K. is warranty for 100K? i may be eligible, i think i'm at 99K.


----------



## Scotte23 (Oct 3, 2008)

I bought mine used also. I believe the regular warranty was 3 years or 60,000km (which has expired). I also have a 5 year powertrain warranty that expires june 09. Not sure if the 5 year powertrain is standard or something the original owner paid for, either way it covers engine and transmission, not doors.


----------



## Scotte23 (Oct 3, 2008)

I wont be getting any help from Nissan Canada, that i'm now sure of. Spoke to Donna at the "customer care" center. I told her that my door mechanism had frozen repeatedly in this cold weather, told her I was concerned about the safety as last week I had started driving and the front door flew open as the frozen mechanism wouldn't keep the door shut. She told me it would have been covered under the 3 year warranty, but since that has expired Nissan is "very firm" in the rules regarding warranty coverage. 

I argued that since the previous owner had always kept the x-trail in underground parking that the problem never showed itself, otherwise he would surely had it fixed under warranty. Again, I was told about the "very firm" warranty policy.

To make things even more frustrating, I came across two more x-trail owners in a parking lot yesterday, they both told me how their doors had frozen originally but had the problem fixed under warranty. Obviously this faulty seal is not something new and uncommon. Donna did give me the usual "if Nissan feels there is a problem they will issue a recall". 

They forgot to add "when pigs fly".

Hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## HalifaxXT (Jan 5, 2009)

*ANOTHER X-Trail Frozen Door*

Add me to the list... we've had my wife's X-Trail door done 3 times now (cleaned and oiled), and my Armada done tiwce.

Last X-Trail service was this morning... the local dealer advised it was NOT a warranty item, but since they knew of the problems, and we are long-time customers, they would not charge us.

I'm genuinely surprised Nissan has not dealt with these issues. I have historically had great respect for both the vehicles and the company.

By the way... if a driver can not exit the vehicle due to door-latch failure (a known and re-curring technical issue with several Nissan models), how can this not be a safety issue? In the event of crash, fire, emergency, a driver not being able to exit the vehicle?? 

Does Nissan monitor these forums and ever comment or reply to thread issues?

Darren


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

HalifaxXT said:


> By the way... if a driver can not exit the vehicle due to door-latch failure (a known and re-curring technical issue with several Nissan models), how can this not be a safety issue? In the event of crash, fire, emergency, a driver not being able to exit the vehicle??
> Darren


I totally agree. Also, my wife said her door swung open a couple times in the past due to the frozen latch issue. She thought the door was shut, but it was not. She found out the hard way once while making a turn in a parking lot and almost hitting a parked vehicle! Good thing it didn't hit a pedestrian! This IS a safety issue that Nissan should step up to the plate and deal with. As much as we like our XT, this problem is annoying.


----------



## marcel_g (Sep 10, 2007)

Count me in this group too. First time it happened we had gone to our storage unit, so the XT was in 15C temps indoors, and thawed out while inside. It was still pretty wet when we left, though and it was below -20C that night. The door has freed up off and on. 

Mine is an 06 with no warranty, so it looks like I'll be doing the work myself. Spraying de-icer in the lock, or the handle, or the latch mechanism doesn't seem to help. 

I guess I'll have to figure out how to take the inside door cover off to get to it. (of course, you can't get the cover off without having the door open in the first place.) If anyone's done this, let me know. Thanks.

MG


----------



## Scotte23 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Marcel, here are the instructions for removing the door panel. I removed mine a couple months ago in an attempt to install new speakers.

http://www.australianxtrail.com.au/files/DOORTRIMREMOVALDIYGUIDE.pdf


----------



## marcel_g (Sep 10, 2007)

That's great thanks! That helps avoid the part where you start sticking screw drivers into random slots to see what's clipped on and what breaks.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Rockford said:


> Well, the part came in and they replaced it (under warranty) yesterday. Now it feels...different. Instead of pulling on the handle and getting that cha-chunk feel and sound there's nothing. In fact, when I first went to get in it still felt broken to me. The handle moved but there was no second stage opening. Hard to describe but you know when you pull the outside handle there is a certain amount of "play" before it actually resists and engages the mechanism and opens the door? That play is now all there is. You never get any resistence. It feels like you're trying to open a locked door even though it's unlocked. It DOES open but I'm not sure if this is how it's supposed to be. The handle goes as far as it can and then you apply more pressure and it pops. That or you do one firm yank. Wierd.
> I asked if this latch was a common failing for X-Trail and they said yes and it appears to be driver's door only. I guess, because of this, maybe Nissan did a redesign and that might account for the difference in feel/actuation I'm experiencing. Very noticeable though.


Well, at least this problem is fixed. Turns out there's and an adjustment that can be made. My mechanic fixed it for me the other day when I was in for service.
I also asked him about the rears freezing up WAY to easily and he hadn't heard of it. After he had a chance to talk to "his guy" at Nissan though he confirmed that's it rampant but that Nissan isn't doing anthing about it.

I wonder, how do we proceed on the grounds that this is a very real safety issue? The other morning I got both rears open normally and buckled my 2 little ones in. Then neither rear door would stay shut when I tried to close them. I had to lock them and then close them for them to stay shut. Then, once we arrived at daycare, I couldn't get either rear door open. I had to unbuckle their harnesses and then haul the kids up to the front and out. Imagine if you got in a wreck and NEEDED to get out in a hurry. You just couldn't. This really worries me. 

Is there any point in sending a letter to Nissan Canada or would a TV-lawyer-for-hire go for something like this. I'm serious. Someone could easily perish if trapped and that's exactly what you are - trapped.


----------



## marcel_g (Sep 10, 2007)

Rockford said:


> Well, at least this problem is fixed. Turns out there's and an adjustment that can be made. My mechanic fixed it for me the other day when I was in for service.
> I also asked him about the rears freezing up WAY to easily and he hadn't heard of it. After he had a chance to talk to "his guy" at Nissan though he confirmed that's it rampant but that Nissan isn't doing anthing about it.
> 
> I wonder, how do we proceed on the grounds that this is a very real safety issue? The other morning I got both rears open normally and buckled my 2 little ones in. Then neither rear door would stay shut when I tried to close them. I had to lock them and then close them for them to stay shut. Then, once we arrived at daycare, I couldn't get either rear door open. I had to unbuckle their harnesses and then haul the kids up to the front and out. Imagine if you got in a wreck and NEEDED to get out in a hurry. You just couldn't. This really worries me.
> ...


Yeah, that is a safety issue in my mind, and if it's rampant among XTs, then they should have some way to fix it.

Do you know what your mechanic's adjustment is? I would love to know that for when I take the doors apart when it gets warmer out.

Once my driver door dried out, it's been fine, but the passenger door froze up last week when the weather was 6C and raining during the day but then went down to -14C overnight, so I expect that I'll have to 'adjust' all of the doors.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I think he said there's a little blue dial that you can adjust.
However, *it's not a fix for the freezing up problem.* I had my driver's handle replaced at the stealership last year and it just never felt the same. You had to yank it to open; hot or cold. Now after adjusting it's perfect. Wish I had mentioned it to my independant mechanic sooner.
The freezing is something else all together and seems to be a problem on my rears only (but not hatch). I've yet to find a fix for that problem.


----------



## Norwegianguy (Feb 19, 2009)

*Thanks for the pdf link*

I am writing from Bergen, Norway and I am experiencing the same problems as reported in this forum.
We have had a cold spell here the last couple of weeks and my 2004 X-trail had up to tree doors fozen at the same time.

The only door that was OK all the time was the front passenger one.

As the snow is disappearing with the rain, I am stuck with a front driver side door that will not open from the outside, but is OK from the inside.

Last winter I also experienced a frozen door, but that was "fixed" with some CRC 5-56 sprayed into the mechanism.

From this forum seems that this is a systematic problem with the X-Trail.
The car is out of warranty.

I have now called my friendly independent Nissan mechanic that says he knows exaxtly what to, and will charge half an hour to fix it. (It is supposed to be a small bar being slightly bent.)

I will bring a camera and see if it is possible to get an image of the offending part.


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

I had the problem with my last car. After trying everything, I found that squirting about 3cc. engine antifreeze with a syringe with needle into the lock at the beginning of the cold weather season worked like a charm. After washing the car or a heavy rain, I would repeat the process if the forecast called for a sudden drop in temperature.


----------



## Snork (Apr 23, 2007)

I had the same problem as the rest of you have but found a fix. I pull the door panel off the driver side to find a frost build up on the inside of the door skin. When the car warmed up the condensation from the frost ran down the lever from the door handle to the locking mechanism. I dried it out then spread white lithium grease on all the moving parts so the water would now run off the grease. It worked so good I did it to the rest of the doors and haven't had the problem for the rest of the winter. Now I don't have the problem of getting in or having to bungee the doors shut when I'm driving to work at -35


----------



## sickofit (Jan 2, 2010)

*x-trail (2006) door stuck closed in -30, with us inside*

-30 in Edmonton New Years' Eve 2009, my friend and I were stuck in my x-trail, when we couldn't get the doors opened. It was freezing, as the heater was only producing slightly warm air, and I was running low on gas!! What to do? We sat there for about 45 minutes, and tried all the doors. None would open, and every time I tried, all we heard was a 'pinging' sound. Finally, the passenger door opened - a day later, my drivers' door will still not open.

I have had the problem of my doors not being able to be opened, my latch not working, so that I cannot close a door, since I bought the car!! Nissan doesn't care, and when I tried to talk to them about it when my car was under warranty, no mention was made by them re any problem with the doors.

I have had this happen intermittently throughout the three years, worse with very cold weather - at least 8 or 9 times in the past three weeks or so.
I hate this vehicle!!!!!


----------



## marcel_g (Sep 10, 2007)

That sucks sickofit.

Earlier this fall, I took the insides of the front doors off and sprayed a liberal amount of some spray that I found at Canadian Tire. Can't remember the name but it was something that was environmentally friendly. It wasn't WD40, it was something that said that it penetrated and coated. It was really hard to get at the actual lock / latch mechanism, so I just sprayed a lot in there and hope that it got on/into everything and hopefully it leaves a residue that condensation won't stick to. Knock on wood, but the doors have been fine so far.


----------



## ladybirdmt (Jan 11, 2008)

*seasonal memory*

dear sickofit,
omg, 45MINUTES!!! -30!!! i would be freaking out if that had been me, and maybe i had my little grandkids with me in the XT as i did today. my memory is seasonal because i had forgotten about the frozen doors shut until last week when the weather went from 0 to about -7 (a drastic change in temps is definitely when it happens), and all doors froze shut xmas eve. fortunately clicking the remote open/closed a few times, and reefing on the back passenger door finally opened it and i climbed in. 
this can be a serious safety issue- one member had both his little ones buckled into their carseats and had to climb around to open/get them out--hows that for panic! absolute nonsense (check back on the thread-it's there).
I am going to make some serious moves this winter with research to force a recall by Nissan. sadly, there are many positives to XT that keep me from getting rid of it- great on gas, fabulous traction in heavy snow, incredible cargo space, so it may be worth fighting the dragon over this flaw.


----------



## Snork (Apr 23, 2007)

sickofit said:


> -30 in Edmonton New Years' Eve 2009, my friend and I were stuck in my x-trail, when we couldn't get the doors opened. It was freezing, as the heater was only producing slightly warm air, and I was running low on gas!! What to do? We sat there for about 45 minutes, and tried all the doors. None would open, and every time I tried, all we heard was a 'pinging' sound. Finally, the passenger door opened - a day later, my drivers' door will still not open.
> 
> I have had the problem of my doors not being able to be opened, my latch not working, so that I cannot close a door, since I bought the car!! Nissan doesn't care, and when I tried to talk to them about it when my car was under warranty, no mention was made by them re any problem with the doors.
> 
> ...


When you get into your X-Trail follow my instructions in my previous post. I haven had any more problems since I did this and either has my Father and mother in their X-Trails


----------



## ladybirdmt (Jan 11, 2008)

*worth trying the fix*

thanks, Snork. we will attempt the door panel removal, etc. in the spring (we have the grease you mentioned to coat mechanism). fortunately won't have to drive the XT for 2months, and by then warmer spring weather will be here. i checked out the link to AU where great photos are posted of 'how to' remove door panel. i'm so thankfull i came upon this site when i first bought the XT. cheers, hope -35 temps are at a minimum in ON.


----------



## Snork (Apr 23, 2007)

ladybirdmt said:


> thanks, Snork. we will attempt the door panel removal, etc. in the spring (we have the grease you mentioned to coat mechanism). fortunately won't have to drive the XT for 2months, and by then warmer spring weather will be here. i checked out the link to AU where great photos are posted of 'how to' remove door panel. i'm so thankfull i came upon this site when i first bought the XT. cheers, hope -35 temps are at a minimum in ON.


Your welcome and it's only -30 with the windchill LOL


----------



## XTRAILHATESWINTER (Jan 3, 2010)

I BOUGHT A 2005 XTRAIL A MONTH AGO AND EVERYTHING SEEMED FINE OTHER THAN THE BACK DOOR WAS NOT OPENING ALL THE TIME. HOWEVER WAS I EVER SHOCKED A COUPLE OF DAYS AGO WHEN THE TEMPERATURE WENT FROM PLUS 10 TO -20 ONLY ONE DOOR SEEMED TO OPEN ALTHOUGH I TRIED EVERYTHING. I UNCOMFORTABLY JUMPED SEATS TO THE DRIVER SEAT AND ONLY WHEN THE CAR WAS PARKED WITH DRIVERS SIDE FACING THE SUN DID IT OPEN. TODAY SAME PROBLEM AND ALTHOUGH I DROVE 30 MINUTES TO MY DESTINATION WITH FULL HEAT TO PERHAPS DISLODGE DOOR-- NOTHING. I AM REALLY FRUSTRATED. IF THERE IS NO RECALL ON THIS PROBLEM THERE SHOULD BE A WAY WE CAN PETITION FOR A CONSIDERATION OF A RECALL AS JUDGING BY THE THREAD IT IS DANGEROUS WHEN DOORS DONT LOCK OR WE HAVE KIDS INSIDE THE CAR LOCKED.


----------



## XTRAILHATESWINTER (Jan 3, 2010)

LADYBIRDMT WHENEVER YOU ARE READY TO MAKE YOUR SERIOUS MOVE ON FIGHTING NISSAN FOR SUPPORT LET ME KNOW AS I WOULD LOVE TO ADD MY NAME TO THE LIST


----------



## Snork (Apr 23, 2007)

XTRAILHATESWINTER said:


> I BOUGHT A 2005 XTRAIL A MONTH AGO AND EVERYTHING SEEMED FINE OTHER THAN THE BACK DOOR WAS NOT OPENING ALL THE TIME. HOWEVER WAS I EVER SHOCKED A COUPLE OF DAYS AGO WHEN THE TEMPERATURE WENT FROM PLUS 10 TO -20 ONLY ONE DOOR SEEMED TO OPEN ALTHOUGH I TRIED EVERYTHING. I UNCOMFORTABLY JUMPED SEATS TO THE DRIVER SEAT AND ONLY WHEN THE CAR WAS PARKED WITH DRIVERS SIDE FACING THE SUN DID IT OPEN. TODAY SAME PROBLEM AND ALTHOUGH I DROVE 30 MINUTES TO MY DESTINATION WITH FULL HEAT TO PERHAPS DISLODGE DOOR-- NOTHING. I AM REALLY FRUSTRATED. IF THERE IS NO RECALL ON THIS PROBLEM THERE SHOULD BE A WAY WE CAN PETITION FOR A CONSIDERATION OF A RECALL AS JUDGING BY THE THREAD IT IS DANGEROUS WHEN DOORS DON'T LOCK OR WE HAVE KIDS INSIDE THE CAR LOCKED.


Alls it would take is a gasket around the handle piece or a silicone bead. The cars are made in Japan where the winters aren't as cold there or as wet with the different temp changes as we have. So far the grease trick is working for me


----------



## XTRAILHATESWINTER (Jan 3, 2010)

*but do you have to take the door apart to place this gasket?*

Could you be more specific?? i am waiting for CAA to see if they at least can managed to open either front door although i dont want a tow anywhere since i would rather have a car than no car at all even if it means mud over the seats as i jump from back to front.


----------



## Snork (Apr 23, 2007)

XTRAILHATESWINTER said:


> Could you be more specific?? i am waiting for CAA to see if they at least can managed to open either front door although i don't want a tow anywhere since i would rather have a car than no car at all even if it means mud over the seats as i jump from back to front.


First of all you need to get into the car. Put a heater inside to thaw out the doors so they will open. Then you have to take off the door panels. Get a can or tube of white grease and apply to all door lock parts this might require the removal of the locking mechanism COAT all the rods going to the lock. Use a 10mm. socket to remove the door handle and apply a bead of silicone around the handle cover and reinstall. It worked for me as the dealerships won't do a thing I haven't had a problem in 2 years!! You wold have to make you own gasket if you go that way as Nissian dosn't make one


----------



## XTRAILHATESWINTER (Jan 3, 2010)

Snork said:


> First of all you need to get into the car. Put a heater inside to thaw out the doors so they will open. Then you have to take off the door panels. Get a can or tube of white grease and apply to all door lock parts this might require the removal of the locking mechanism COAT all the rods going to the lock. Use a 10mm. socket to remove the door handle and apply a bead of silicone around the handle cover and reinstall. It worked for me as the dealerships won't do a thing I haven't had a problem in 2 years!! You wold have to make you own gasket if you go that way as Nissian dosn't make one


Thank you Snork i will also contact Nissan tomorrow i figure i have nothing to lose as i am sure Nissan is aware they have a lot of problems with the locks judging by the number of people looking at this thread. I put today de icer and then followed it with graphite but it didnt work so i will have the door taken apart and follow your instructions although not really sure what you mean by the gasket and where it goes. But thank you


----------



## tysen (Jan 3, 2010)

Good advice snork. For me this will be the third time trying to fix the problem. I live in Muskoka and with the extreme temps its a real pain in the @#@ I hope it does the trick, other than this problem we are happy with the xt.


----------



## XTRAILHATESWINTER (Jan 3, 2010)

Tysen when you said the third time repairing the problem what did they do? CAA tried to open it and could not do anything,he said the problem was behind the door handle and that i should take it to the dealer. How much did it cost you each time and what did they do? replace the locking mechanism? Funny thing is that both front doors went at the same time


----------



## Snork (Apr 23, 2007)

tysen said:


> Good advice snork. For me this will be the third time trying to fix the problem. I live in Muskoka and with the extreme temps its a real pain in the @#@ I hope it does the trick, other than this problem we are happy with the xt.


I live in Muskoka also. If you follow this you won't have any more problems as I haven't as of yet


----------



## Snork (Apr 23, 2007)

XTRAILHATESWINTER said:


> Thank you Snork i will also contact Nissan tomorrow i figure i have nothing to lose as i am sure Nissan is aware they have a lot of problems with the locks judging by the number of people looking at this thread. I put today de icer and then followed it with graphite but it didn't work so i will have the door taken apart and follow your instructions although not really sure what you mean by the gasket and where it goes. But thank you


I said you would have to make your own gasket and it would have to go behind the door handle Assembly. I suggest you use the silicone. I was told never ever use bottled lock de-icer as it drys out the key tumblers and the grapite would have to be a dry graphite as the liquid graphite carrier is water based and continue to freeze.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I had this problem as well last year. Once I managed to get one of the back doors open I started the car and went to shut the door again. The door wouldn't shut. It kept bouncing open. I laughed my a$$ off.


----------



## Captain Canada (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey i have this problem too! 

When the temperature dips dramatically my drivers door freezes up. I have to wait till the cabin heats up (5-15 mins) toggle the door lock a few times and then it releases.

I have a scheduled maintenance appt coming up and will bring this issue to their attention. We'll see what happens...


----------



## Heppis (Jan 21, 2010)

X-trails are also hating winter in Finland. I have been fighting with this issue for this winter now. My Xtrail differs so, that only door that has been working fine, is the driver's door...since this morning (-5 to -20 over a night).

I bought my '04 X-trail used on last autumn and it has been driven slightly over 85k. So warranty will no longer work in my case, but I will also try Snorks tip. Unfortunaly it's three months until warmer temperatures.


----------



## XTRAILHATESWINTER (Jan 3, 2010)

*NISSAN XTRAIL HAS PROBLEMS WITH LOCKS AND WINTER*

I CALLED NISSAN HEAD OFFICE WITH THE FROZEN LOCKS PROBLEM. THERE IS A RECALL ON THE NISSAN TITAN FROZEN LOCKS AS WELL AS THE NISSAN ROGUE AS MY FRIEND'S WERE JUST CHANGED THIS WEEK. I STATED THAT I CALLED THREE DEALERSHIPS AND ALL SAID THEY WERE PRETTY BUSY AROUND THIS TIME WITH FROZEN LOCKS WITH OUR XTRAILS. IF THERE IS A PROBLEM WHY NOT RECALL THEM INSTEAD OF STRESSING US. THE DEALERSHIP SAID THEY WOULD BE HAPPY TO FIX THEM FOR $300 AND THEY ARE WARRANTIED FOR A YEAR. SO WE CAN DO THEM AGAIN NEXT YEAR. OTHERWISE DISH OUT THE CASH JUMP OVER THE SEAT FROM THE BACK SEATS OR HOPE THEY GIVE IN AND RECALL THEM.\WHY DONT WE START A PETITION TO HAVE THEM CHANGED UNDER A RECALL????


----------



## XTRAILHATESWINTER (Jan 3, 2010)

DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW WE CAN START A PETITION TO SEND TO HEAD OFFICE ABOUT THE LOCK ISSUE?? MAMON AT HEAD OFFICE SAID SHE WOULD FILE MY CONCERNS AND LOOK INTO IT. HOWEVER I PRESUME IT WILL NOT GO ANYWHERE UNLESS THERE ARE ENOUGH DISGRUNTLED CUSTOMERS. UNLESS OF COURSE THEY ARE HAPPY AT SERVICE AS THEY ARE BUSY FIXING OUR DOORS.


----------



## 43kilogram (Jan 30, 2010)

*Petition Nissan*

Yes, we should petition Nissan about this problem. Can we get any assistance from CAA or an ombudsman ? Taking a class action against Nissan Canada might prompt some action.


----------



## XTRAILHATESWINTER (Jan 3, 2010)

43kilogram said:


> Yes, we should petition Nissan about this problem. Can we get any assistance from CAA or an ombudsman ? Taking a class action against Nissan Canada might prompt some action.


I am not sure how we can start a petition but i am willing to help out in anyway i can. My friend has an xtrail and he doesnt lock the car all winter. It is ridiculous and when the doors dont close, even scarier. Specially if they open while you are driving. .
Toyota is dealing with their huge recall on the pedals when is Nissan going to deal with their poor workmanship???


----------



## Bluenoser (Apr 19, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but has anybody had any joy getting Nissan to deal with this issue? 

My wifes 2005 X-Trail has had this problem for years. damp conditions, followed by a quick deep freeze is almost guaranteed to trigger the problem. With ours, what normally happens is that you can open a door, but then it won't latch again. It takes a hair dryer on an extension cord to thaw the locks again. We both love this vehicle, except for the frozen door lock issue. I may have to break down sometime this summer and open up the door panels and grease up the mechanisms. However, I shouldn't have to be doing this - Nissan should!


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

I found that a liberal spraying of boeshield (or similar) into the door (through the gap when you pull the handle open) and over the latch mechanism stopped the freezing problem. I've found it works better than wd40 or spray silicone.

Boeshield T-9® Protectant and Lubricant - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## Bluenoser (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for the response. I'll have to check that stuff out. I was thinking about removing the inside door panels and coating everything with lithium grease. May still do that, but we'll see...


----------



## RandyCanada (Jan 27, 2013)

*Frozen Door Lock, Actuator, X-Trail*

This past fall, near Montreal, the temperature dropped below 0 C. and the door locks froze, all four passenger doors. They were either frozen shut or frozen open, as described here by most. As a footnote, every year, late summer, I spray the door rubbers with silicon to displace moisture and to discourage the rubbers from freezing to the metal. This has nothing to do with the locks but it does a great job of preventing the door from freezing to the body.

I learned a few things disassembling the doors and dehydrating and then lubricating the lock mechanisms. For one, since all the door locks are electric and remote, there is an electric actuator at the latch (the dirty part that you can see when the door is opened). 

Removing the actuator revealed its ability to trap humidity. We pried off a rubber seal that fits over the contacts (the seal is a rectangle, rust-orange-clay colored), revealing a gap around each contact. That gap allowed access to spray a Mopar releasing spray (displace moisture and leave an oily residue). Spraying that stuff caused a lot of rust to rinse off and we were able then to watch the lock move much more freely. It was in the habit of sticking in the locked position, reluctant to release, even in the heated garage.

We also ran the Mopar stuff through the lock cylinders. On the actuator, we were able to see the spray(s) run through and out the bottom (holding the contact end up). 

The next thing we sprayed is the BoeShield (mentioned in a prior post near this one). We sprayed that into all the same places. 

We are supposed to get above-freezing weather this week, with rain, followed by below-zero cold. If that sequence does not freeze the locks, then I will know that this was worth the effort.

The X-Trail sleeps in an unheated carport so I can keep rain off of it.


----------



## arapak (Feb 22, 2013)

*Nissan X-Trail doors frozen up*

I had my car washed up yesterday evening beacuse I should drive my old mother in my clean X-Trail today. Living in Stockholm we had -5 C and the drivers door lock froze up making the car unusable as the door lock would not shut.
So, my wifes Polo 1.4 helped me out this time.
In later reading the posts here, I noticed that I was not alone 
with cold numb fingers fiddling with the lock.
Cold can be defeated with heat - and I eventually found an old hair dryer.
10 Minutes warming up- and- YES it worked again.
So happy for something that should not be neccessary in the first place.

Hopefully this helps someone.


----------



## RandyCanada (Jan 27, 2013)

Arapak, so right you are! My brother suggested hair dryer after I had already thawed the locks by running the car heater for 30-60 minutes. 

I also used a magnetic heater. The magnet holds it onto the door (near the latch, which is where the electric lock actuator sits: this is what freezes up). The placement (location) of the heat is important because heating the key-lock cylinder is useless. What is frozen is at the latch.

At least you thought to wash the car yesterday! I washed my X-Trail again the other day and ... frozen door again. The other 4 doors are behaving well so I became adept at climbing over the seats.


----------



## arapak (Feb 22, 2013)

Good to hear Randy. I guess humidity from the warm car wash water condense inside on the cold mechanism and freezes up, because cold alone does not matter.
Or the drivers door lock itself - as this door is most used- gets worn. There are som plastic cover on the lock-hooks which seem to be worn and when subejct to ice - blocs up.
Whatever, I have the cure- for now.


----------



## Turre (Jan 12, 2015)

I know this is an old thread, but the freezing problem still exists so I'll write my own experiences here, just in case someone searches for this.

I too have a 2004 X-trail with freezing doors. When below 0 celsius, the backdoors start to act up. I can open them once but upon closure they simply bounce back out. I've found a one-time workaround for this: If I keep the door in a closed position with my hand while locking the car, the door will catch and I can close it. Only problem is that it will stay locked until the mechanism is thawed. Good for getting to work though/in a hurry.

I also ripped the handle of my passenger door after a sudden temperature drop. The doors rubber seal was frozen stuck. Should have pushed it from inside.

I've already got a new handle assembly, and I'm also going to try to grease the backdoor mechanisms. Shall see if that works out. Despite being 4wd, this definitely isn't the perfect winter car!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome Turre. Freezing doors happens with lots of cars. With the X trail it usually requires a combination of freezing rain followed by a big drop in temperature. Its happened to me once most winters and most recently a week and a half ago when when after 6 hours of freezing rain the temperature dropped to -20 C. Only door that would open was passenger side but it allowed me to get in and start the car and after a drive and the interior having warmed up, all the doors worked fine. As you learned it can be an expensive mistake to force your door handles.
Anyway nothing is perfect in this world, but I still find the X trail pretty darn amazingly good in the winter, especially with winter tires.


----------



## Turre (Jan 12, 2015)

Thank you! Well yeah, I might be a bit quick in judging things. I also do think that the driving experience and 4wd capabilities of the X are great and I really like the car! Afterall I've had it for four years already. 

It's just those little irritating things that make life difficult here up north. In addition to freezing door locks the 6cd-player tends to be unable to play CDs when cold. At it seems to take a long to heat up enought not to skip.

Luckily I found a used handle in matching color from a shop that takes vehicles apart. With a fair price tag. Will see if I manage to install it tonight.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I can relate Turre, I always love mine until something is bad, but then go back to loving it again when all is working properly. I forgot about the freezing CD problem, I changed my system out a couple of years ago and in its case I have no problems with my usb when cold but in the summer when its hot it develops problems. What can you do, nothing is perfect lol.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Once you re there lubricate the Glass slider and the cable.
My wife this mornig opened the window and had trouble closing it.
I had to pull it up otherwise the overload switch reopened it.


----------



## mcbuts (Feb 6, 2015)

Recently bought a 06 xtrail. Seems these frozen lock mechanism is common. Great info on what to try. Has anyone found a solution to the slow power windows or are we going with wd40?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Just don t spray it directly.
I ve pulled out the handle of a seringe and spray inside with silicone lubricant
Let it drop on the pulley inside and rail.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

otomodo said:


> Just don t spray it directly.
> I ve pulled out the handle of a seringe and spray inside with silicone lubricant
> Let it drop on the pulley inside and rail.


----------



## lmac (Mar 21, 2011)

Mine freeze all the time, i have found if i manually lock it, its fine but if i try to use the power door lock it freezes, i'll try so spray some wd40 in there


----------



## Marzipan-2014 (Jun 24, 2015)

My 2005 X-Trail used to have the problem with the doors only when there was a thaw and then a quick drop in temperature. Now. however, it has started doing the same thing in the summer. No deep freeze here in Ottawa in June. Very inconvenient and very unsafe. Anyone else having problems in the summer, as well?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Marzipan, welcome to the forum. Sounds like you have a problem with the actuator that RandyCanada posted about the previous page in this thread. You may want to try what he suggests. Good luck.


----------



## logii (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi i have like this problem i have xtrail 2009 bought 2 years ago last winter was the door get frozen and i cant open two front door from inside and bake one door bought side and only one bake door opens from out side its works fine from inside antil yesterday now what can i do i can change the lock 3doors opens but how about one bake door wont open bought side???


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

logii it will only happen it certain weather conditions. Usually involves a big drop in temperature. For example, if you go through a car wash at 6 PM when its -1 celcius, and then go to open your car in the morning at -20 odds are most of your doors will be frozen. One thing that can help is keeping the humidity level in the car down, by emptying your snow trays regularly and making sure your carpeting is not soaking wet. Also if you know there will be a major temp drop leave your windows open a crack.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Of course I failed to follow my own advice and the deep freeze got me. Such fun climbing in through the back door. For what its worth my friend busted his bmw X5 door handle in the same situation. Its a pain but not worth forcing things trying to get a door open.
Funny thing is after my drive, my door worked and the back door was frozen again. I will park it in the sunniest spot I can find and leave my window open a crack.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

the frozen doors happened to me too back in Dec.2016 a few times when the temp dropped to minus 5 celcius overnight a few times. In my case, when i was able to open the door(s), they would not latch shut! And it takes a looooong time for the engine to warm up and blow warm air to defrost the interior enough for the door mechanisms inside to de-thaw and latch shut. I ended up (at night ) letting the warm air escape, ensuring no snow on the floor mats, cracking a window down a 1/4 inch and leaving a open top box of Arm and Hammer baking soda on my dash to help absorb any moisture. That all seemed to help very much. Anyways, ''winter'' lasted 3-4 weeks here and currently back to plus 5-10 celcius day time highs and lows of on 4 C.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Once again. 8 degrees and pouring with strong winds, then snow, then drop to -13 this morn, so of course the doors all frozen. Was able to get the rear passenger side door open, then reached to start it and let it defrost. 15 minutes later I got in again and opened the other rear and then drivers side from inside with a little shove. Front passenger side though is not fully unlocking yet. Will hope the sun does the trick. Maybe I should get some lock lubricants, and silicone stuff for the seals, and apply next week when its nicer.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> Once again. 8 degrees and pouring with strong winds, then snow, then drop to -13 this morn, so of course the doors all frozen.


From experience:

DON'T YANK ON THE DOOR HANDLE!

There is only a small plastic clip and 3 bolts holding it on. The bolt inserts are just press fit into a plastic sockets on the plastic handle. When it gets cold enough to freeze the actuator, it is cold enough to make all the plastic very brittle. One yank will crack the plastic sockets and the handle will come off in your hand, leaving the bolts and inserts behind.

You can epoxy the inserts back in, but you can't do anything about the little clip. The handle never sits right again.

I did that last winter. Did a temporary fix, but then spent all summer looking for another color coded handle.

I really wish I had climbed in the back and then driven to a heated garage to let it all warm up. Would have saved myself a big hassle


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

I use a product called "gummi pflege" on all the seals. It's a German product which I bought on amazon. It works really well. 
Of course I didn't apply it yet this year so my doors were almost frozen shut this morning.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

for weatherstrip/doorseals, use a product made and sold thru GM parts dept called silicone emulsion fluid. When i worked at Speedy Autoglass we used that product often for keeping dried out sunroof seals/door weatherstrip nice and supple. Back then (over ten years ago) a small bottle retailed for about $8-10. ACDELCO Part No.	10953014

GM Part No.	10953014

Category	Lubricants / Lubrifiants

Product Name	Silicone Emulsion / Émulsion aux silicones

Description English	ACDelco Silicone Emulsion has been developed to meet GM engineering specifications. Use it to keep weather strip soft and free from sticking. >>My own experience with my Xtrail doors not opening were not due to dried out sticky weather stripping seals on the door. The damn lock mechanism inside the actual door is what gets moisture on it and freezes it up overnight. I was told on here and other places best thing to do was to just spray inside the lock cylinder with lock deicer and to crack open my xtrail windows a few millimeters each after shutting off and exiting my vehicle for the night...that give the warm interior air a chance to cool off and escape, lessening the chance of moisture settling on the locking mechanisms and freezing overnight. Also was suggested it may help to put a scoop of kitty litter in a sock, tie it up and place it on your dashtop. That may help with absorbing any moisture. Also shake out any snow/water off your floor mats and bring inside over night (most people will not bother with this hassle..)to dry out or lay down some newspaper .


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

info on silicone emulsion fluid and what it does: SE60-2012 Silicone Emulsion is a 60% active emulsion that is comprised of 350cSt Polydimethylsiloxane (CAS# 63148-62-9). The fluid is a non-flammable, non-toxic Silicone Emulsion that is safe to use in an open environment. To dilute, simply add tap water.

The product was reformulated and is NPF NonylPhenol Free. Further, SE60-2012 is exempt from federal VOC regulations including California CARB and OTC regulations.

SE60-2012 Silicone Emulsion is primarily used as a lubricant and release agent for applications involving plastics, rubber and polyurethane/polystyrene foams. It can also be used as a release agent for manufacturing rubberized belts, as a lubricant to prevent wear and increase abrasion resistance to latex rubber, as a release agent in the printing industry, as a lubricant for yarn and sewing threads to eliminate friction and tension, and as a finish to improve water-repellency and scuff resistance for leather, vinyl and foam upholstery. SE 60-2012 is also widely used in tire dressing formulations.

Note: silicone emulsions have a milky-white appearance due to the emulsifier. However, when the water evaporates, it will impart a clear-translucent film of silicone.

APPLICATIONS
Release agent for applications involving plastics, rubber and polyurethane/polystyrene foams
Release Agent for manufacturing rubberized belts
Lubricant for rubber hoses
Lubricant to prevent wear and increase abrasion resistance to latex rubber
Release agent in the Printing Industry
Lubricant for Sewing Threads and Yarn to eliminate friction and tension
Provides finish and improves water-repellency for leather, vinyl and foam upholstery
Tire Shine and auto detailing fluid
VOC Exempt and HAP-Free Silicone Lubricant...contains no solvents or petroleum distillates.
Non-flammable silicone lubricant – excellent alternative to solvent-based formulations.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i just called my local GM parts dept and good news: they sell the little bottle of silicone emulsion fluid for only $5.00. GM changed the formula so it is not as fluid as it once was, but still is effective and does the job. A small bottle with a red screw on cap with applicator 50mL.....you can use it many times and a bottle will last you a good few years if you just use it sparingly on your weather strip seals. http://www.acdelcochemicalcatalogue....php?w=500px&img=images/pics/500/10953014.jpg


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info on the silicone emulsion. I will look to get some or something similar. All the doors and locks are fine now.
At least I got the winter tires on , a fresh coat of wax, and thought to add winter windshield washing fluid to the bit of summer bug juice that was still in the system prior to the sudden deep freeze.
For anyone wondering if its a seal or lock issue, you just have to look at the inner door lock release. If its not moving all the way to the open position, the lock is frozen and you will need to wait until it thaws enough to resume operating properly. If the lock is fully disengaging and the door is still stuck, its just the seals that have frozen. Best to push from the inside to undo it, otherwise if your door is opening a bit try getting your fingers into the edge of the door and pull from there. As Mike said, avoid trying to force the handle as its easy to bust. ( Proud to say though I have never broken one!)


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

But did you ever experience this problem: Let's say you manage to unluck and open your doors. There was no issue with frozen/sticky weather strip seals. You go to close your door...and the door will not close. The locking mechanism will not grasp the door jamb pin. Even after warming up the xtrail for 15 minutes ( and mind you i am not talking about a overnight deep freeze ontario/quebec/winnipeg deep winter freeze....an overnight vancouver winter night of say minus 2 ) That happened to me last year. I finally somehow get the right rear door to open (both front doors would not unlatch ) . By some miracle i manage to get the right rear door to pop open......i crawl inside to the front and start my engine....i let the xtrail warm up for 20 minutes on high heat with all the doors shut ....except for that right rear door. It will not slam shut and latch. And just by luck after more wasted time, i finally get the door closed. I hop in my vehicle to drive to work. The vehicle has been now warming up for over 25 minutes. I stop at a light . I go to test and see if my driver's door will open with the inside latch...Nope! still frozen. I'm thinking this is great, i should get gas but i cant even open my doors from inside the vehicle. Finally after another 5 minutes of driving with the car interior on high heat the doors de-thawed and i was able to park and go inside to my workplace. This happened to me 4-5 times last winter, where if i did open a door i could not not get it to close shut . I did end up spraying my door lock cylinder with lock de-icer and i sprayed my door jamb locking mechanisms with graphite spray/wd40 which helped a tiny bit. Best thing that helped? leaving a window or two cracked open a centimeter overnight and doing my best to ensure my floor matts were dry or at least no mini puddles.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I picked this stuff up at Can Tire this morn ( GM parts dept closed at local dealer). Just a wee bit more expensive at 6.99. Will see how it works.
DuPont Rubber Saver Gasket Seal Trim Conditioner, 25ml: Amazon.ca: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes Tony, I have had that happen. If I remember you can just pry open the locking mechanism or latch back to the open position. It should then spring shut on the striker when you close it.
Anyhow the occasional frozen door and window is part of the adventure of X trail ownership.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

oh good.  i recall when using the gm emulsifier on customer's vehicles that i just put on enough to make the door seals look shiny and clean after gently rubbing it in. Customers were generally pleased with the results, including pop up sunroof customers who got overhead leaks due to over dried sunroof seal . Your little bottle should last you a good amount of time . I also google using petrollium jelly (vaseline) on the weatherstrips but got mixed opinions of whether it was good idea or not. Some also wre saying it is a bad idea to use silicone spray as it degrades the rubber seals over time. Personally i have used silicone spray and wd40 and never noticed any degradation over time.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

''...If I remember you can just pry open the locking mechanism or latch back to the open position.''------yes i tried that, nothing helped. I park out in front of my house on a kinda busy-ish street and i coudlnt get my door(s) to latch shut. The xtrail heater is so slow to reach warm-hot air temps so it took way longer then most vehicles to get very warm cabin heat. At least once i had to drive to work with heat on full blast and one hand on my driver's door inside pull handle as that door would not latch shut until a further 5 or more minutes of driving. I still love this xtrail. I put that sound insulation/sound deadener matting under neath my door panels last weekend.....curious to see if in anyhow it helps with the moisture settling on the door lock mechanisms and keep it from freezing overnight.


----------



## SeekerFor (Dec 29, 2015)

*Rebuilding the 2.5*

Anyone know where I can get a service manual for the 2005 Xtrail Bona Vista 2.5 engine. Planning on rebuilding it.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

My two back doors opened the other day but would not shut. It had rained and then went down to minus 10C.
I discovered you can get the door to stay shut by locking the door and then shutting it. It won't open again until it thaws out though.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

It happened to me last week and that s what i did. 
Once i m inside, i lock and unlock while helping by hand the lock.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Seeker why would you post your question in this thread? You can do a search, but here I will be nice.

https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/x-trail-2006-4143


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

For what its worth, this morn -20 and my doors optened up without the slightest bit of sticking. That dupont stuff has teflon or something in it but it definitely works.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

my winter issue is getting frost on both sides of my windshield. Outside and on the inside. And really it was not bitter cold overnight in Vancouver....was maybe minus 1 celsius. Of all the vehicles i have driven and owned (lots) this Xtrail is the only one that has frozen doors/frozen doors that will not latch shut and frost on the inside of the windshield.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Tony,
Can't I have never gotten frost on the inside but its a pretty rare occurence. Wonder if coating the inside with something like RainX would help?


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi Quadraria......i will try putting a small sock full of kitty litter on my dashboard and see if that absorbs any moisture. AS i mentioned a few times on this forum, I am an autoglass technician with 27 years experience so i am used to tracking down water leaks that lead to inside condensation or possible windshield frost buildup in the inside. I replaced my own xtrail windshield the week before i bought my truck ( trade in...was in my shop for windshield replacement). I know i did a very good job installing the new windshield as i have been thru numerous heavy heavy downpours since then and never no leaks. So it is a bit of a mystery where this inside condensation and freezing on the inside comes from. All my side windows were up, nothing wet in the interior like floor mats or clothing ( heck my xtrail sat for a week while i drove the company work caravan) and as i mentioned the overnight temperature in vancouver past week or so maybe hit minus 1 at best. I cant imagine what an icebox i would have if i lived somewhere really cold where temps dip to below minus 10 to 40 celsius.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Wasn't questioning your expertise. Just saying that mine is not doing that, and its cold here. Was thinking maybe sunroof drain related but yours doesn't have one.
Does that RainX stuff work? I have never tried it.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

anybody live in the metro vancouver area with an Xtrail? i'd like to know if you experience the same frost on the inside of your windshield as mine does. And if you were able to solve the issue or lessen it a bit.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

We had a flash freeze today. It was 9 C and raining and less that 2 hours later it was -6 C and ice pellets. My drivers door and rear passenger door would not close and I had to lock them to stay shut. I had to crawl over the shifter and exit by the passenger side. I even opened and closed the doors several times over the 2 hour span to try and avoid this pain in the butt situation. 
This and the poor heater are the only 2 things I don't like about this car.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

the first winter i had my Xtrail i barely got into my truck...and it was not that cold...maybe minus 1 at 8am. When i did get in, the driver's door would not shut...same with the right rear door. Finally i get the right rear door to latch...but the driver's door refused to latch. I had my Xtrail engine running and almost 25 minutes with motor running and barely a tiny trace amount of heat coming from the dash vents. I had to go drive to a gas station ten minutes away, holding my driver's door shut by hand in the arm rest to keep it from flying open as i drove. Finally as the motor really warmed up i noticed warmer cabin...stopped at gas station and got out. Got back in and my door finally latched closed. So far this winter very very mild here, had one inch of snow for 4 days in early december and from then on just rain and plus 1 to 10 C days and near zero nights....so the problem never repeated itself. Thank God as the frozen door issue is a pain in the butt when you need to get to work on time. X-HALE, did you try that GM Emulsifier i mentioned or the Quadraria idea of DuPont Rubber Saver Gasket Seal Trim Conditioner, 25ml: Amazon.ca: Sports & Outdoors?


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

The door latches freezing and the door seals freezing shut are 2 different issues.

Like any car, the Xtrail's door seals will freeze together if they're moist and the temperature plunges. I usually just spray both sides (door and body) with some silicone lube a few times over the winter and don't have a problem.

The latches are another issue. From what I have experienced, it's the door lock actuator getting very stiff. I can't tell if it just gets stiff from the cold or if it actually gets damp and freezes. I do know (after pulling my handle off last winter) that the action is significantly stiffer in cold weather than warm. The colder it is the stiffer it is. If I reached in and pulled on the rods that runs from the inner handle/lock, i could unlock the door. With the door open and using the interior handle, I could see the rod flexing as it strained against the actuator. Same with the locking rod. Using my remote, I tried unlocking the door. I could see the rod move a bit and then flex. Just not enough motion to unlock.

I suspect that the actuator just isn't lubed very well or with too heavy a grease. That said, the latching problems tend to show up when there is a sudden freeze, rather than an extended cold period. That makes me suspect moisture plays a part. When I replaced my door handles this summer, I noticed that all the rods had rusty tips, but there was no sign of water anywhere else. I actually think a little water gets in around the exterior handle and runs down the rods. This summer, I may pull an acutator from a junkyard and take it apart


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

I may take the door panels off and lube all the mechanisms in the spring. This is the first car I've owned that exhibits this problem. It definitely seems to be related to water and freeze up rather than deep freeze. When it was -30 C for 2 weeks at Christmas time I never had a problem.
This is actually a time when WD40 may be the best short term solution. Water displacement could be the key.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

X-hale said:


> I may take the door panels off and lube all the mechanisms in the spring. This is the first car I've owned that exhibits this problem. It definitely seems to be related to water and freeze up rather than deep freeze. When it was -30 C for 2 weeks at Christmas time I never had a problem.
> This is actually a time when WD40 may be the best short term solution. Water displacement could be the key.


I ve done that two weeks ago with white lithium based grease.The xtrail sleeps in the garage but stays all day outside. I didn't saw a difference, like you said, with extreme cold, it works flawlessly. 
The driver s window works like new. Next time i 'll use a lubricant i m using on my machines at work. 










Passenger side window is a bit stiff. 

I would say it freezes inside the actuators rather than the pivots or (1) spring(s)


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yesterday we did have the perfect conditions for door and lock issues. +12 degrees and pouring rain, then massive drop to -20 overnight. Only issue was slight sticking of doors when the streets turned to ice and the x was parked in a spot fully exposed to the strong wind. That said only very slight sticking. Back windows were frozen and passenger was till the interior warmed up. Like you guys one rear door latch was not catching after opening it, but my wife locked it no problem. All working this morn and my wife is off in it now.
Curious about heat issues people report as mine heats up fine and easily gets too warm with it set on highest temp setting. I changed the anti freeze mix to 60 and 40 water 4 or 5 years ago with the idea that it would be better when we get into the -20 plus stretches. Supposidely it should make my engine run slightly hotter by a couple of degrees. Don't know if that is actually the case but it does not seem to have harmed anything. 
Still find it great in the winter and do love the heated seats that can actually get too warm on high setting. Amazed how many X trails I see on a daily basis in the Ottawa-Gatineau area.
Time to finish my coffee and take the dog out for a walk. Think I will put on some long johns lol. Cheers all.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> Curious about heat issues people report as mine heats up fine and easily gets too warm with it set on highest temp setting. I changed the anti freeze mix to 60 and 40 water 4 or 5 years ago with the idea that it would be better when we get into the -20 plus stretches. Supposidely it should make my engine run slightly hotter by a couple of degrees.


My issue with heating and A/C really isn't related to the temperature coming out of the vents. It heats up about the same as any other car I've had, about 4-5 blocks from the house on a winter's morning (meaning that the temperature gauge starts to move and the defrost starts being effective). I just find that it doesn't circulate all that well in the cabin. It takes a long time for the rear passenger area to get warm or cool, particularly with the A/C in the summer.

I changed and flushed the coolant and the heater core as soon as I bought the car, so I don't know what it was like before. I don't know what the antifreeze/water ratio is as I used a hydrometer until it read -40


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I rarely sit in the back so I don't really notice it but I know what you mean. The only vents back there are under the front seats. I think on the T31 and T32/Rogue models they put in vents for the rear through the center armrest console.
My pet peeve at the moment is the new style beam wipers, that despite the marketing claims are not in fact as good as old style winter blades. They seem to get more ice forming on them. Great other seasons but winter not so much.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

here in vancouver i just need really good wiper blades to cope with heavy downpours. I change mine at least once a year (the rain not as damaging to wipers as say a bad snowy/icy winter would be). Some pretty good wiper blades for rain but as you mention, probably not that great technology for winter blades. You know who would have best experience with winter blades ? (besides quebecors) ...people in alaska, sweden, norway, russia, northern canada. If i find out some good info on the best winter blades based on their experiences i will let you know the brand and where to buy.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

No I was just bemoaning that I got sucked into a bit of marketing. Beam style wipers are great in most circumstances but not as good as old style metal ones with a rubber coating in bad winter conditions. 
I always changed mine for winter and then again in spring. Usually get two years out of them that way. I usually check when ordering something else from RockAuto what deals they have for wipers from the same shipping point.
Here is what I got
http://www.rockauto.com/en/moreinfo.php?pk=6879600&cc=1434432&jsn=563

They are pretty much the same as Bosch Icons. I just dispute their claim that they are best for winter conditions.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> My pet peeve at the moment is the new style beam wipers, that despite the marketing claims are not in fact as good as old style winter blades. They seem to get more ice forming on them. Great other seasons but winter not so much.


I bought into the hype once as well. They may work in climates that get an occasional dusting of snow, but they SUCK in real winter. I hate the clunky look of the old style rubber covered hinged frame wipers, but I haven't found anything that works better


----------



## RangerRay (Oct 10, 2013)

MikeHJ said:


> The latches are another issue. From what I have experienced, it's the door lock actuator getting very stiff. I can't tell if it just gets stiff from the cold or if it actually gets damp and freezes. I do know (after pulling my handle off last winter) that the action is significantly stiffer in cold weather than warm. The colder it is the stiffer it is. If I reached in and pulled on the rods that runs from the inner handle/lock, i could unlock the door. With the door open and using the interior handle, I could see the rod flexing as it strained against the actuator. Same with the locking rod. Using my remote, I tried unlocking the door. I could see the rod move a bit and then flex. Just not enough motion to unlock.
> 
> I suspect that the actuator just isn't lubed very well or with too heavy a grease. That said, the latching problems tend to show up when there is a sudden freeze, rather than an extended cold period. That makes me suspect moisture plays a part. When I replaced my door handles this summer, I noticed that all the rods had rusty tips, but there was no sign of water anywhere else. I actually think a little water gets in around the exterior handle and runs down the rods. This summer, I may pull an acutator from a junkyard and take it apart


I have this problem whenever I wash my car in the winter here. Doesn't matter if it's -30 or -3. Hence why I rarely wash my car in the winter and watch the back quarter panels rust away. :crying:


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


> Amazed how many X trails I see on a daily basis in the Ottawa-Gatineau area.


There was another one today. 

When driving near the late Mirabel airport


----------

